# 2014 AU Convention and Race



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

The Omaha Racing Pigeon Club has the honor of hosting the 2014 AU Convention and Race. Please consider entering your birds in this prestigious event. Contact me for a list of handlers and any information you'd like.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I haven't looked at the web site, are they going to fly west or south?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

They're working on the information for the AU website. It will fly from the west. Our club had to commit to flying from the west in support, in order for them to get the deal done.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I`ll send a couple of birds,as long as someone you know,or it`s you that will handle them...I don`t care for sending birds to guys I know nothing about....Alamo


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I wonder if it will be open to the whole combine? They would have to have several release points. Our combine is over 250 miles east to west.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I was wrong, it's closer to 400 miles wide.
Dave


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I believe it's just our club and the Omaha clubs just like the Midwest Convention. It doesn't involve the Combine. I'd think your club could get involved......get in touch with Carter.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If they fly from the west I would feel ok with hosting birds, I'm still 20 miles off the line of flight, but so are other people. I'll have to talk to the club and see if we can fly from the west.
Dave


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Alamo said:


> I`ll send a couple of birds,as long as someone you know,or it`s you that will handle them...I don`t care for sending birds to guys I know nothing about....Alamo


X2........


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

How much does the AU Convention usually cost? I'd be interested in putting birds in with you raftree, just need to start saving for it probably.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Usally $125 to $150 per bird....Send/Pay for 4 birds,get to enter the 5th bird free...Alamo


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

So will you guys be hosting the youth race? And where will the releases be for the convention race?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> So will you guys be hosting the youth race? And where will the releases be for the convention race?


Not sure but I'd think we'd do the youth race. They're working it out but I'd guess Ogallala.


----------



## titopr (Jul 10, 2013)

can't i join in american racing pigeons union with
out be in a club


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

titopr said:


> can't i join in american racing pigeons union with
> out be in a club


Yes you can for $25 or $35 for people outside the US.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not sure you even need to join the AU or have AU sanctioned bands, from what I've herd Alfons Klaas and R Sablon are planning on sending birds and they wont have AU bands.

So I would say to save your money and put in 2 or 3 teams, if you could win with big names like that now that would be bragging rights.
Dave


----------



## titopr (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank for ur info


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

*2014 AU Convention Race*

I will be participating in the race. I hope to have 60 birds but would take more if needed. I have a large loft, 7 x 12 with windows on all sides with a large avery spanning across the the entire front of the loft. The loft pictures in my profile is my old bird and breeding lofts and is not the one I plan on racing out of. Our club Siouxland Racing Pigeon Club raced from the west for the first time in quite a while this last Old Bird season with one of the Omaha clubs to make the Nebraska Iowa Combine. The Combine only raced out to 250 miles from North Platte. 
For the longer races we raced from the South with the Hawkeye Husker Combine. I won Short Average speed by 80 ypm in the Nebraska Iowa Combine, mostly due to a 250 my bird won by almost 2 hrs otherwise i think it would of been a bit closer. Anyway since its getting close to accepting birds i will be on here alot more, its been a while since i have had internet at my house but will have it up and running again in a few more weeks. 

I wish you all well if you are entering birds/handling birds.

Roy Barker
Airbaby Racing
[email protected]
712-574-6987


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

A CU banded bird won the AU Convention race this yr....But I beleive the AU & IF Convention races are open only to USA,Canada,and maybe Mexico lofts....I have never seen a banded bird from Europe or China etc.....Alamo


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I will be entering at least 3 6 if I get crazy just need a good handler


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like we've got handlers here on Pigeon Talk for both the IF and AU convention races in 2014. We have at least two handlers raftree3 and Airbaby in the AU race and me in the IF race which will be hosted by the Long Island Combine.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Looks like we've got handlers here on Pigeon Talk for both the IF and AU convention races in 2014. We have at least two handlers raftree3 and Airbaby in the AU race and me in the IF race which will be hosted by the Long Island Combine.


I'll tell Tommy and Danny seems their birds like you, Tommy is super happy about his check.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> I'll tell Tommy and Danny seems their birds like you, Tommy is super happy about his check.


 Clocking Tommy's bird in the LBRA was a big surprise to me she had never flew a race and only been trained out to 70 miles and she was right there with the winners. If we would have had north winds like we normally do in fall instead of south we had that day winds that day. She could've won since my two birds were the only 2 birds on the south shore and they were right there with the few birds that beat me from up north.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

They say the short loft can win, well it's tough the wind has to be on your side and you just have to have real good birds. It looks like my club wants to get in on it so I will have birds also. I don't think I have much of a chance of winning, short and a bit off the line. In the Midwest Classic 2011 I took 4th place and 30th 3307 birds. I do have a few tricks up my sleeve so we'll see what happens. I wish I had Air babies loft position.
Dave


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> I was wrong, it's closer to 400 miles wide.
> Dave


If your were to enter birds in this race a person would need to spread them around with that kind of front.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

ERIC K said:


> If your were to enter birds in this race a person would need to spread them around with that kind of front.


The Combine flys from the south spread over this distance. The whole combines not involved as handlers for the Convention race and it flys from the west.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Crazy Pete, Pigeon talk crew 

I love my loft position also, however a north wind turns out to benifit all you down south I have noticed from this last Old Bird season. With the race being in the fall late October the chance of a north wind increases. I did notice this fall the wind has been just as much out of the south as it has been out of the north until lately (all artic north winds) I noticed on the website it has my lost projected at 345 miles, i think i am alot closer to 300 but could be wrong. Wont know for sure until race day results come in.

Its been a while, but I think this years Old Bird season results can be viewed at Pigeon Mall, for the short races from the west (same direction as the Convention Race) you should be albe to view Nebraska Iowa Combine results, and the long races from the south the Hawkeye Husker Combine. Alot of the lofts who race in these 2 combines will be the ones who will be handling the the birds for the Convention Race. I know its not YB results but it MAY help those of you who would like to ship birds to the Convention race a idea of whos loft you may want to put your YB's in. Happy Holidays, will be back on soon.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Airbaby said:


> Crazy Pete, Pigeon talk crew
> 
> I love my loft position also, however a north wind turns out to benifit all you down south I have noticed from this last Old Bird season. With the race being in the fall late October the chance of a north wind increases. I did notice this fall the wind has been just as much out of the south as it has been out of the north until lately (all artic north winds) I noticed on the website it has my lost projected at 345 miles, i think i am alot closer to 300 but could be wrong. Wont know for sure until race day results come in.
> 
> Its been a while, but I think this years Old Bird season results can be viewed at Pigeon Mall, for the short races from the west (same direction as the Convention Race) you should be albe to view Nebraska Iowa Combine results, and the long races from the south the Hawkeye Husker Combine. Alot of the lofts who race in these 2 combines will be the ones who will be handling the the birds for the Convention Race. I know its not YB results but it MAY help those of you who would like to ship birds to the Convention race a idea of whos loft you may want to put your YB's in. Happy Holidays, will be back on soon.



If it's anything like this fall....we had south winds nearly every week so you should be in good shape Roy!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Could you all help us out here and post a map with your loft distances and where the release point will be so we can get a visual on what's happen down your way. 

I was talking to a guy from the mid-Minnesota club and his birds got put in a loft this summer and the guy never had a clocked bird in the finial race. I wouldn't want my birds going to that guy.

On a side note a bird bred by Carter Mayotte went for $400 yesterday in the auction , it had a OMAHA band and was the highest priced bid. Looks like you have some good local talent .


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

raftree3 said:


> The Combine flys from the south spread over this distance. The whole combines not involved as handlers for the Convention race and it flys from the west.


It may as well be the whole combine with Larry B from out in Columbus.
Dave


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Check the web site www.2014omahaaurace.com
It's got about all the info you'd need including handlers, their distance and a map of their location. There may be a few handlers not included yet if Dave and his club are getting in.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> It may as well be the whole combine with Larry B from out in Columbus.
> Dave


Just not including the farthest west and east guys...


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

ERIC K said:


> Could you all help us out here and post a map with your loft distances and where the release point will be so we can get a visual on what's happen down your way.
> 
> I was talking to a guy from the mid-Minnesota club and his birds got put in a loft this summer and the guy never had a clocked bird in the finial race. I wouldn't want my birds going to that guy.
> 
> On a side note a bird bred by Carter Mayotte went for $400 yesterday in the auction , it had a OMAHA band and was the highest priced bid. Looks like you have some good local talent .


I'm bit PC stupid and don't know how to post a map.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zYxsbArXv2DM.kESised_haFs

This might work, I'm just a little south of George Howell east of Lincoln.
Dave

Then if you just move the map so you can see the Nebraska panhandle you will see Sidney.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks you guys for the info . My family and I drove right by you guys this passed summer on our way home from California I should have stopped in and said Hi. We stopped for the night some where on interstate 80 , the motel was stagecoach inn , in Ogallala , you probably know where I'm talking about if you train your birds west down 80.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

We usually fly South but I stayed there back in June, I went for a ride on the Harley and stopped there on my way back.
Dave


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Crazy Pete, 

Just double checking, do you plan racing the AU race? If so I may have something coming your way...I know your on the short but I feel i may have something to get it done assuming my pairings go well


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes I'm paid up I just have to send them my GPS.
Dave


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Rich seems to have a bunch of the Ptalk board sending birds his way. That should be fun too, and I hope they do real well for him. Just not as well as ours.


----------



## jwbriggs (Jul 30, 2009)

V-John said:


> Rich seems to have a who's who of the Ptalk board sending birds his way. That should be fun too, and I hope they do real well for him. Just not as well as ours.



Sounds like several mini PT races.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

V-John said:


> Rich seems to have a who's who of the Ptalk board sending birds his way. That should be fun too, and I hope they do real well for him. Just not as well as ours.


Rich will be flying some Blue & Red Ace's as well. We'll have to see if he will post a list of birds from PT members in his loft. Good luck to all


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> Rich will be flying some Blue & Red Ace's as well. We'll have to see if he will post a list of birds from PT members in his loft. Good luck to all


We are entering a red too, hopefully. If the pair I'm looking at throws a red...
Good luck to you guys though.

John


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll be happy to post a list once they've arrived. The clubs involved agreed to post results of the weekly club races on "Racing Pigeon Mall" so that should make it easy to follow. Since the race is here in "Big Red" country, theres a special section of the race just for "Red" birds....gotten popular and pays out pretty well......that's what Ace and John are referring to.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Besides the red bird race don't they have a youth race too?

Rich is your loft full yet ?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

ERIC K said:


> Besides the red bird race don't they have a youth race too?
> 
> Rich is your loft full yet ?


The Youth Race should be fun.....kids can enter one bird with the shipping being the only cost. It's a 200 mile race and the winner gets a free trip to the 2015 AU Convention. ( I think it's in Utah).

I guess at this point I'd have to say I'm full. If anyone plans to enter and wants to choose a handler I'd sure suggest they get in contact as soon as possible.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Airbaby said:


> Hey Crazy Pete,
> 
> Just double checking, do you plan racing the AU race? If so I may have something coming your way...I know your on the short but I feel i may have something to get it done assuming my pairings go well


If you look at the loft location I'm just South of George Howell at 344 miles.
Dave


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> If you look at the loft location I'm just South of George Howell at 344 miles.
> Dave


Wow! I guess that is not short at all. I dont know why but for some reason i was thinking you were under 300... I remember George was in our club back in the 80's when I was a kid. His brother Dave just moved 2 houses down from me the same side of the street. He already has his loft he is going to race out of ready to go. I will have my plate full for sure, I have the best Old bird team i have ever had, so making sure i dont sell them short and getting the convention birds ready will be a alot of work but alot of fun...I hope my wife realizes 2014 will be a year of racing to remember


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I see this as a once in a life time chance to be involved in a race like this. Alfons Klass is sending breeders here, Carter is going to breed from them and enter them in the race, how often do you get to fly against the best. He is going to have 3 teems that means 3 birds will go on rotation, it would be great to end up with one of them.
Dave


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Before you get crazy about* "Big Time" *lofts,sending birds,and having a chance to get a *Rotation bird* from Ganus,Klass,and any other big name,you could get hit with a rocket ship,before you can get a bird....Why you ask ?? Because like Ganus,he only sends birds to the loft he wants to fly his birds...*HE **SENDS NO ROTATION BIRDS !!!* If he did,and some small time guy gets it....It goes into the stock loft,that`s why !!!!!......Alamo


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

So your rotation bird HaS to go to another flyer? Or is that just the smart thing to do?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> So your rotation bird HaS to go to another flyer? Or is that just the smart thing to do?


I know a guy from Minnesota that sent birds down to the race they had this past summer and his red bird ended up at a loft that didn't have one bird clocked in the finial and the race was what some people call a blow home.
I guess rotation could be a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You can only send a 3 bird team 2 go to the loft of you choose and 1 goes to rotation, and although I would like to get one of them there are a lot of people that have had the same birds for 20 years and nobody has ever herd of them, like me. I'll put my Fabry and my crosses against any one. And you are right some people would put them in the stock loft, the best pedigree in the world wont fly unless you fold it into a plane, I wont stock a bird that doesn't prove it's self.
Dave


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> So your rotation bird HaS to go to another flyer? Or is that just the smart thing to do?


You enter three birds and choose a handler for two and the third goes on rotation. The only way you can avoid the rotation is to have the third be a "Red" and pay the additional fee for that race.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

When do you want the birds by Rich because I don't plan on even pairing till February 15th this winter is brutal.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> When do you want the birds by Rich because I don't plan on even pairing till February 15th this winter is brutal.


By the end of March at the latest if that works for you. I like to get them early enough that i can have them flying well and maybe on a few tosses before I lock them up for the moult. Also if you happen to have bad luck and need to replace them they'll still fit in the system and not be at a disadvantage that way.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

raftree3 said:


> You enter three birds and choose a handler for two and the third goes on rotation. The only way you can avoid the rotation is to have the third be a "Red" and pay the additional fee for that race.


What's the "red"? 
Please elaborate....


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.2014omahaaurace.com/2014 Red Bird.pdf

Just some thing that the Omaha club does.
Dave


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> http://www.2014omahaaurace.com/2014 Red Bird.pdf
> 
> Just some thing that the Omaha club does.
> Dave


It's a division of the race just for "Red" birds. Pretty popular and pays out pretty well. Been a part of the Grain Belt Futurity for a long time. It's here in "Big Red" country! Check the web site for more info.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Raftree3 and Airbaby- I wanna send a 4 bird team since AU is doing a send 3 and 4th bird free. How does it work for you guys since your doing 2 birds to your handler choice and 3rd bird on rotation? Does the 3rd n 4th bird go on rotation? How about I choose to send 2 each to you guys?

Thanks Eric


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Wait, what? Send three, and the fourth is free?
Is that right? If so how does that work with the red birds?


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Oops got everything mixed up. It's GHC that's doing the send 3 and 4th bird free.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

ezemaxima said:


> Oops got everything mixed up. It's GHC that's doing the send 3 and 4th bird free.


Glad you got it figured out. I'm sorry but I'm full. Not sure about Airbaby or Crazy Pete, they may respond. If not I can probably help you find someone.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Rich , you should have your guys update the handler list because it shows only 5 guy full and your name is still open. 

If you had the choice who would you have handle your birds from the list on the web site ?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

ERIC K said:


> Rich , you should have your guys update the handler list because it shows only 5 guy full and your name is still open.
> 
> If you had the choice who would you have handle your birds from the list on the web site ?


I think everyone on the list will try to do a good job. Hope you decide to enter.


----------



## Arrowhead loft EAST (Dec 27, 2013)

*Looking for a handler*

I plan on sending stleast one team maybe 2 to the AU convention races. Since I don't know anyone there where its being held, I need help picking handlers. I saw a few people on here but looks like they are full. Anyone handling birds pm please.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

*Au 2014 Race*

Im not full and will take any birds of anyone who wants to enter. I have been working nights lately. Me and my wife are have our first baby tomorrow so as of now that has been my focus. Once I get my wife and baby home its on like donkey kong getting ready for the race. I have the next few weeks off from work so give me a call if you have any questions. I will return your call asap if you have to leave a message.

Thanks,
Roy
Airbaby Racing
712-574-6987


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

Just got internet here at home a few days ago so I can be connected to the rest of the pigeon world and not just my own  I still have plenty of room in the loft for the convention race. Hope that changes in the next month or so, but if not I will go to war with I got and not look back. Old birds starts soon, first race on April 12 club and I think the Nebraska Iowa combine starts the next weekend.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Just thought that I would bump this up as we are getting closer to the date. I've seen some posts referring to the race in other threads and thought that I'd post here. I understand that it has been a tough season for the handlers and there have been losses... But that's part of racing. And it's a difficult thing to do to handle someone else's birds. That's a job I wouldn't want, nor do I envy them in any way. 
With that being said, the birds and race next week. So, I wish everyone good luck.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

*AU race*



V-John said:


> Just thought that I would bump this up as we are getting closer to the date. I've seen some posts referring to the race in other threads and thought that I'd post here. I understand that it has been a tough season for the handlers and there have been losses... But that's part of racing. And it's a difficult thing to do to handle someone else's birds. That's a job I wouldn't want, nor do I envy them in any way.
> With that being said, the birds and race next week. So, I wish everyone good luck.


Thank you John, shipping is next wednesday in Omaha and from what I understand they plan on releasing Friday for the race unless the weather is projected bad Friday and which could make a Thursday release instead. I hope a good SouthWest wind on Friday is not considered a bad weather release!


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

*AU race*

I went to the Omaha Au website for the AU race and counted the number of birds still Acitve for the race per the handlers list from the site. I counted 917 birds still Active for the race. 43 lofts started with birds and 3 lofts are reporting no birds for the race. I didnt take the time to count how many entered. I believe Alamo posted the number of birds entered in a post some time ago. So somewhere around 40 lofts little over 900 birds. 

Looking at the list and seeing how many birds In-Active I am now very happy i still have 4 of the 15 i started with to race. I see it could have certainly been worse.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't think the total birds Active from the entry status on the website is accurate for most lofts or does not reflect any losses over the past few weeks. I know from the 3 or 4 handlers I've talked to that the total number of birds they still have does not match what's currently on the site for them and is only about 2/3 or 3/4 of what it still lists for them on the web. Supposedly there will be a posting on shipping night of the actual band numbers shipped on Wed. Good luck to all you handlers and to us fliers!




Airbaby said:


> I went to the Omaha Au website for the AU race and counted the number of birds still Acitve for the race per the handlers list from the site. I counted 917 birds still Active for the race. 43 lofts started with birds and 3 lofts are reporting no birds for the race. I didnt take the time to count how many entered. I believe Alamo posted the number of birds entered in a post some time ago. So somewhere around 40 lofts little over 900 birds.
> 
> Looking at the list and seeing how many birds In-Active I am now very happy i still have 4 of the 15 i started with to race. I see it could have certainly been worse.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I think the big race is tomorrow . Anyone have birds in this . Looks like strong south winds.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Wind in the morning should be 8 to 10 mph from the west and should remain that way for the first 200 plus miles, I think it will be a great day for a race.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

raftree3 and Airbaby nice to see you at clock in, good luck, I think we will need it with all the birds that Omaha has.
Dave


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> Wind in the morning should be 8 to 10 mph from the west and should remain that way for the first 200 plus miles, I think it will be a great day for a race.
> Dave


Good to hear the weather will not be a problem. Good luck to you guys that are in this.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Good luck everyone


----------

